# Tivo BOLT Apps list?



## smetlydc2

Does Tivo provide a list of apps and channels available for the Bolt?


----------



## mikeyts

The only "list" of apps I see on their site is on this support page, "Get Video on Demand" under "Learn how to..." (you have to click it). It has HBO Go on it so it's up to date.

That list makes it sound as if Hulu and Hulu Plus are different services. It's the same service with a horrible, antiquated app UI on every platform other than Bolt (Hulu dropped the "Plus" several months back, but it's still labelled that on older TiVos models). I also didn't realize that Premiere still doesn't have a streaming Amazon app--I haven't fired my Premiere up in a couple of years. That sucks.


----------



## smetlydc2

interesting...

I don't think that is complete. Tivo support confirmed over the phone that MLB was available... so that's an important app missing from the list they should be telling people about.

from what I understand this is supposed to replace the streaming devices like Roku and Amazon Fire and add lots of other features and functionality.... yet they can't figure out how to market it.

Tivo people.... get all the apps you can that don't require cable subscriptions and list them for people.

I want to buy the Bolt but right now it looks like I still need to have a Roku or Amazon Fire TV in addition to the Bolt... which kind of kills the point of it.


----------



## mikeyts

I don't see where MLB is "available". It doesn't seem to appear in the list of apps on the device, unless it's hidden somewhere. Cox On Demand isn't there, so it isn't completely up to date. It presumably won't appear unless you're on a Cox system, but the same could be said for Xfinity On Demand and Comcast and it's in the list.


----------



## JoeKustra

mikeyts said:


> I don't see where MLB is "available". It doesn't seem to appear in the list of apps on the device, unless it's hidden somewhere. Cox On Demand isn't there, so it isn't completely up to date. It presumably won't appear unless you're on a Cox system, but the same could be said for Xfinity On Demand and Comcast and it's in the list.


I don't have a Bolt, but on a Roamio & Premiere the MLB.TV is under Video Providers, as is Amazon & Amazon Prime.


----------



## TonyD79

No MLB on my bolt but it is on both my minis and works on both as of this week.


----------



## smetlydc2

this is frustrating. what is the point of the Bolt if it doesn't offer apps?


----------



## bonscott87

Bolt offers the "big ones". Netflix, Amazon, YouTube, Hulu, HBO, VuDu. Dunno about MLB as I don't watch baseball. But if you need more then that for streaming then you'll still want a Roku. I have a Roku for SlingTV, quick access to the "big ones" and for the 1000s of other streaming apps that aren't available anywhere else. No way Tivo will be able to do all that unless they really up their game on streaming. But in general I think a Tivo would be plenty fine for most as a DVR along with the majors as that's all most people would want.


----------



## Dan203

From what I heard the MLB app caused some sort of crash on the Bolt when they initially released it so they removed it and have yet to add it back. I think that's the only app available on the Roamio/Mini that is not on the Bolt. As mentioned above the Bolt actually has a newer, and better, version of the Hulu app. All other apps are the same on both platforms.


----------



## mikeyts

smetlydc2 said:


> this is frustrating. what is the point of the Bolt if it doesn't offer apps?


Exactly which apps were you hoping for? Sounds as though MLB.TV is coming.

I admit that I do still use my Roku 3 for cable-channel apps like Lifetime, Bravo, MTV, Freeform, etc, for when I somehow missed recording something from one of them. I use my Bolt for Netflix, Amazon, Hulu, VUDU, etc, since it outputs 24p content from all of them as a 24Hz signal, something that Rokus cannot.


----------



## TonyD79

Dan203 said:


> From what I heard the MLB app caused some sort of crash on the Bolt when they initially released it so they removed it and have yet to add it back. I think that's the only app available on the Roamio/Mini that is not on the Bolt. As mentioned above the Bolt actually has a newer, and better, version of the Hulu app. All other apps are the same on both platforms.


It's the only one on my minis that isn't in the bolt.


----------



## smetlydc2

I disagree. If the Bolt doesn't offer apps then all it is... is a fancy DVR for your antennae.

These little hockey puck sized roku and amazon streamers don't require major processing power. This is something the Bolt should be able to handle easily.

Come on Tivo... realize the potential here. The Bolt could replace all these devices at once. This device could be "the essential" device for every cord cutter.



bonscott87 said:


> Bolt offers the "big ones". Netflix, Amazon, YouTube, Hulu, HBO, VuDu. Dunno about MLB as I don't watch baseball. But if you need more then that for streaming then you'll still want a Roku. I have a Roku for SlingTV, quick access to the "big ones" and for the 1000s of other streaming apps that aren't available anywhere else. No way Tivo will be able to do all that unless they really up their game on streaming. But in general I think a Tivo would be plenty fine for most as a DVR along with the majors as that's all most people would want.


----------



## bonscott87

smetlydc2 said:


> I disagree. If the Bolt doesn't offer apps then all it is... is a fancy DVR for your antennae.


I never said that. What I said is that Tivo has all the majors now for streaming, what 90%+ of the people would have. Thus they cover what most people would be looking for in streaming. Especially given the main function is as a DVR thus streaming would be secondary to anyone getting a Tivo. There are a whole lot cheaper streaming boxes out there if streaming is your main focus, Tivo doesn't even begin to compete with them for that.

Also Tivo can't *force* anyone to develop an app for their platform. If Hulu didn't want to make an app available on Tivo there would be nothing Tivo could do about it other then back the money truck up and dump it in Tivo's lap. Streaming services need to *want* to make an app for Tivo. And all the big boys have.

Tivo should indeed try to get more and I'm sure they are. And I also agree they need to promote it more.


----------



## Dan203

smetlydc2 said:


> I disagree. If the Bolt doesn't offer apps then all it is... is a fancy DVR for your antennae.
> 
> These little hockey puck sized roku and amazon streamers don't require major processing power. This is something the Bolt should be able to handle easily.
> 
> Come on Tivo... realize the potential here. The Bolt could replace all these devices at once. This device could be "the essential" device for every cord cutter.


I'm sure TiVo wants as many apps as they can get. But they're a relatively small company with under a million subs so they're not all that attractive to the service providers when they're deciding who to develop apps for. Although with the Bolt they've essentially adopted the Samsung TV platform for apps, so I'm sure it's easier now for services to port to TiVo. Although they still have to deal with the universal search and OnePass aspects of each service.


----------



## smetlydc2

FWIW I've been emailing app providers like Nickelodeon, PGA Live and MLB etc asking them to make apps for the BOLT.


----------

